

How not to talk to your kids (2007) - Xichekolas
http://nymag.com/news/features/27840/

======
Xichekolas
_Dr. Mahzarin Banaji, a Harvard social psychologist who is an expert in
stereotyping, told me, "Carol Dweck is a flat-out genius. I hope the work is
taken seriously. It scares people when they see these results."_

Ironic that a so-called "expert in stereotyping" attributes successful
research to "genius". Doubly so considering the content of the rest of the
article.

